# Honda Civic Type R EP3



## Hunter (Oct 23, 2010)

Honda Civic Type R EP3 - With some Premier Edition Modifications


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks great :-S


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely example


----------



## Reece. (Jul 26, 2012)

Great work! I also have one of these in this colour!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

That's a minter mate!!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks very nice


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks a great example mate, good work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks nice :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks really clean


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice finish :thumb:


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice car! Love Vtec!!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Stunning example


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Very very nice, have always liked them 

Don't see many in nice conditions anymore, that looks perfect in every way :thumb:


----------



## Daza (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice motor mate! i just bought a ep3 in red and im in love lol, are them mats an option? as mine are black


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice! Have you machine polished it?

I've just recently bought my NHB EP3, love it!



Daza said:


> Very nice motor mate! i just bought a ep3 in red and im in love lol, are them mats an option? as mine are black


I think they're JDM mats mate :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

tangledmonkey said:


> Very nice! Have you machine polished it?
> 
> I've just recently bought my NHB EP3, love it!
> 
> I think they're JDM mats mate :thumb:


Yes JDM mats new I payed £120


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

My old ctr still miss it


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Getting one next pay day, been waiting so long 

Cant wait


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Jord said:


> Getting one next pay day, been waiting so long
> 
> Cant wait


Good decision! Awesome car

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

tangledmonkey said:


> Good decision! Awesome car
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Just a PITA how difficult it is to find one with decent mileage, in decent condition which doesn't cost a fortune and isn't a million miles away from where I live.. Really nice one up on Pistonheads with 30k miles in Milano Red but they want near on £8k for it and it's like a 400 mile round trip so it's a no go..


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Jord said:


> Just a PITA how difficult it is to find one with decent mileage, in decent condition which doesn't cost a fortune and isn't a million miles away from where I live.. Really nice one up on Pistonheads with 30k miles in Milano Red but they want near on £8k for it and it's like a 400 mile round trip so it's a no go..


I had my eye out for mine for quite a while. 32k on the clock, perfect condition apart from a tiny dent that will come out easily. Paid £5400 for it. 400 mile round trip too, but if its for the right car, its worth it mate


----------



## Hunter (Oct 23, 2010)

Daza said:


> Very nice motor mate! i just bought a ep3 in red and im in love lol, are them mats an option? as mine are black


Those are JDM EP3 mats which I bought off ebay. The EP3 Type R came with the Black Type R mats with the red border as standard. The JDM EP3 have these as an option I believe.


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Very tidy!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice clean example there mate. :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Gorgeous EP3! Definately on the list for my next car


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

stunning car there fella :thumb:


----------

